# Verizon buying Yahoo ... well, maybe not ...



## astroNikon (Dec 15, 2016)

The hacking is having Verizon look at options as they do not want to be liable for any damages due to the security breaches.  Quite an interesting scenario.

Verizon Explores Lower Price or Even Exit From Yahoo Deal


----------

